# Topics > Space > Organisations >  UK Space Agency, Polaris House, North Star Avenue, Swindon, Wiltshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-space-agency

youtube.com/spacegovuk

facebook.com/spacegovuk

twitter.com/spacegovuk

UK Space Agency on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The UK Space Agency

Published on Jul 16, 2013




> An overview of the work and contribution of the UK Space Agency to the British space sector.

----------


## Airicist

The UK Space Agency - An introduction

Published on Sep 8, 2016




> Video introduction of the UK space Agency.
> 
> The United Kingdom Space Agency is an executive agency of the Government of the United Kingdom, responsible for the United Kingdom's civil space program. It was established on 1 April 2010 to replace the British National Space Center and took over responsibility for government policy and key budgets for space exploration, and represents the United Kingdom in all negotiations on space matters

----------

